# Airport express et Time Capsule pour étendre son réseau wifi



## iMydna (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'avais besoin d'un disque dur réseau, et un ami changeait sa time capsule 3eme Génération 1TO qu'il me vendait pour 100, je me suis donc dis je l'achète.

En rentrant chez moi, j'essaye de la configurer dans ma chambre en la connectant via CPL. (Mon modem étant quelques metres plus loin dans une autre pièce). Et là sa coinçe, car je pensais pouvoir étendre mon réseau WIFI avec la Time Capsule, car je capte très mal le wifi de ma livebox à cause des murs porteurs qui me sépare de cette dernière.

Comme un bon citoyen, je fais des recherches et je trouve que il n'est pas possible d'étendre son réseau wifi avec une time capsule et une livebox à cause de WDS qui n'est pas géré par la livebox (arrêté moi si je me trompe) ^^.
Je lis cependant qu'avec une airport express ou extreme, (mais je pense que l'extreme ne me servirait a rien, car le disque dur externe je le connecterais directement à la time capsule )il est possible d'étendre son réseau wifi.

Ma question est la suivante, est-ce que ce branchement fonctionnerait pour pouvoir donc étendre mon réseau wifi en me servant de la Time Capsule comme seconde borne d'accès.

*
Livebox -------->Airport Express ou Extreme ----------->Time Capsule  ------------>Mac,Iphone,PS3 et autres périphériques



Livebox = Dans le salon connecté directement sur la prise téléphonique et étant le routeur et borne d'accès.

Airport Express ou Extreme = Dans ma chambre relié au modem Livebox via CPL           

Time Capsule = Dans ma chambre connecté à L'airport en wifi

Périphériques = Connecté à la TC en wifi pour Mac/Iphone/Ipad, en Ethernet pour la PS3 en USB pour le disque dur qui servira de DD wifi.
*

Voilà, j'aimerais savoir si ce dispositif fonctionnerait pour pouvoir conserver la connexion partagé de ma livebox, et rajouté un point d'accès wifi dans ma chambre par l'airport/time Capsule et ainsi pouvoir bénéficier du disque dur réseau TC via wifi pour les sauvegardes automatiques, ainsi que d'un disque dur réseau supplémentaire branché sur la Time Capsule en USB. 

J'espère que ce fût assez explicite et que je ne me suis pas perdu dans des détails inutile 

Merci d'avance =D


----------

